# School Help



## kenpotroop (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm travelling to Quantico VA for six weeks starting on the 4th of Jan, does anyone know a Kenpo school near there i could work out at.  Thanks for your help


----------



## kenpotroop (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help, now i know why i quit talking on this site   

Thanks for nothing


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 31, 2008)

kenpotroop said:


> Thanks for the help, now i know why i quit talking on this site
> 
> Thanks for nothing


It may be that nobody knows of one of the top of their head.

I'm not sure what's around down near Quantico; I think there are a couple of Kenpo schools in Triangle.  There's a fair amount of more commercial stuff around, but the DC area is very heavy with TKD, along with a couple of kung fu schools.

I can't vouch for who might welcome a visitor for a couple of months.  If you'd like to see something else, PM me and I can give you information about the class I teach.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a guy by the name of Keith Woods. He's with the CKF. I use to training with him long ago. Check the CKF website, I believe his contact number is posted or call the CKF. I hope this helps. Been gone for a while.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## thecrow (Aug 30, 2009)

why not study some other arts, visit some good teachers, learn experiment. then see how it fits into kenpo. keep a open mind, and never stop learning


----------



## Milt G. (Aug 30, 2009)

kenpotroop said:


> Thanks for the help, now i know why i quit talking on this site
> 
> Thanks for nothing


 
Hello,

OUCH...      

Milt G.,


----------

